# Where is the best place to get the cam locking tool for timing belt?



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

We are about to purchase an Allroad with 75k on the clock. The dealer is going to be giving me the parts for the timing belt but I still need to get the cam locking tool and crack locking tool. Does anybody know where the best deal is to get one?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Where is the best place to get the cam locking tool for timing belt? (Flexia)*

have you tried ECS?


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Where is the best place to get the cam locking tool for timing belt? (MKV John)*

they do have one but it is more expensive then other ones I have seen. But I will prob end up buying to whole kit from them since they are local to me.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Where is the best place to get the cam locking tool for timing belt? (Flexia)*

i thought they had a deal with loaner tools for that job


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Where is the best place to get the cam locking tool for timing belt? (2035cc16v)*

Doesn't purems.com rent them for $39? With deposit and I would assume shipping...


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Where is the best place to get the cam locking tool for timing belt? (vr6ninja)*

i have an ECS one for sale in the classifieds


----------

